# Is my new puppy a purebred GSD?



## Bandit_Acosta (Aug 7, 2013)

Owners said he was a working line short hair, but I'm not sure. What do you guys think?

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did you get papers with him?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure I might see a little bit of huskey in there? But he could be pure too so hard to tell at this age but no way to tell unless you have papers


----------



## Lovely Lunastar (Aug 16, 2013)

Your pup looks like my own short coated GSD Sasha, except she is a solid black. My Sasha is fully registered with the AKC so I know she is purebred. Most working line dogs have short haired coats like your dog and mine so I'd say your pup is a purebred from working lines. 

My Sasha is from pet/working bloodlines. Many think Sasha is a black Lab/GSD mix as they don't seem to realize that GSDs come in more colors than the tan and black or red and black saddle blanked GSDs you see in dog shows.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He looks purebred to me. Just a very tight coat. COULD be mixed with huskies. Impossible to say for sure without papers. But still looks pure to me


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Looks purebred to me! 
Some of the pictures it looked like he was a mix and others not at all.
Either way he is a adorable, congratulations!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think you are just going to have to watch him grow cause he sure likes like a GSD right now!


----------

